# Has anyone ever successfully de-matted their HAV?



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry legs are full of mats, I've tried so hard to brush him these last few weeks.
Anyone ever been successful or is it back to the dreaded SHAVED DOG look?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

You can do it but it takes a lot time and patience. Elaine has shown some of us her method, which is using ONE tine of a greyhound come to work a mat out a little at a time. I think Jane described the process really well on one of the threads. 
Maybe you could do one leg each evening.
You can also cut the mat into smaller, workable areas but that can be tough when the mats are on the legs and it takes a specific method to cut safely.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You can try using cornstarch like Estrella did in the thread about "the worst morning of her life" - that worked. I was also very successful using the coat floating method - you put about 1/8th cup of coat handler leave in conditioner in a sink full of water and pour the water mixture over the dog for about 10 minutes (if you don't have something deep enough to completely "float" the coat). I was able to get wet mats out that way - with a very short, wide tooth greyhound comb.

Oh good luck - it's just a labor of love.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This thread has some of the best advice for dematting the havanese dog on it. Read though it and you will get some of the best advice.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=38&highlight=blowing+coat

Good luck! I think it all depends on using the right grooming tools, grooming products, groomining set up and being able to get that dog to be good during the grooming session.

I remember with my first havanese dog...I was like you have to be kidding me!!! I can't comb this out! But with my desire to have my dogs in full coat and alot of reading on this forum, with very good advice from the experts. I did figure what works for my dogs coat.

Read though that thread....it has all the best infor on it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The first time Kodi blew his coat, I had him shaved. The second time I was determined to keep him long. It took about 3.5 hrs on different days to dematt him, but I did it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Henry legs are full of mats, I've tried so hard to brush him these last few weeks.
> Anyone ever been successful or is it back to the dreaded SHAVED DOG look?


Ask me that question in about a week. Milo must be going through his second coat blowing stage. He's full of matts and I'm trying not to make him or myself crazy this time. Every night when we relax in bed I work my way through a few of them. Some are *HUGE.* Take heart, it can be done. It's just frustrating.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> Henry legs are full of mats, I've tried so hard to brush him these last few weeks.
> Anyone ever been successful or is it back to the dreaded SHAVED DOG look?


I usually use a detangler and slowly take the knots out with my fingers, It takes a long time and I sometimes have use a scissor on bigger mats


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Geri~ I bet you can thank Bailey for most of those mats! It is SO hard to have a full coated dog and a young puppy! Unless you keep them seperated most of the time, the mats just come with the joy of two dogs!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

When Lincoln was younger and blowing coat, we left him with grandma while we went on vacation....she doesn't groom and they walked him every day, so we came back to Saturn Dog.....he had a thick solid ring of mats around his neck and body - everywhere the harness rubbed. Plus, other mats as well. It took me several hours over a few days to demat him - a little at a time. 

I can be done. I think if Henry feels totally tortured by the whole thing though, it might be easier on everyone to shave him and let it grow out again. We all feel your pain, Gelbergirl! :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think the real trick is have patience and use a comb! A brush won't help de-matt a dog at all. You need to get them out so they don't get bigger. But you also need to be patient and take your time so neither you nor Henry are totally frustrated. My heart goes out to you. Mats are a PITA and I love the longer coat too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The brush is great for separating the hairs and doing a general once-over on the dog, but the comb is the best way to detangle individual mats and get down to the skin.

With some diligence and patience, you can do it. If you get to a mat that seems like too much trouble, feel free to get out some sharp scissors and slice from the direction of the root of the hair to the ends. (Or pick it out little by little, starting from the end away from the skin.)


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Last year I left Sierra with my parents for 2 weeks..... and surely they brushed her.... yeah right, petted her with the brush maybe!
Of course she was spoiled rotten, but a dog in full coat....they were just not used to.... So I came home to a curly matted dog.... curly because they hadn't blow-dried her after 2 rainy walks.... I cried! the matts I was prepared for but not he curls.....
It took me 3 days to fully dematt her....then I could bathe her and tried to straighten her fur as much as possible with the blow-dryer.....Ever since, she curls up instantly in humidity........but it was worthwhile.... the trick for dematting indeed is using your fingers to carefully separate the matt, and use 1 tooth of the comb and gently work your way through it....leave-in conditioner, or detangler usually helps too..... like IceOnIce or PetSilk Liquid Serum!

Good luck! It's worth it!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I feel you pain. I feel like mats are just coming out of no where right now. Just read and get as much info as you can from the threads others have posted and be patient. Also, try to be angry/emotional about dematting while you are doing - the dog can tell you are in a mood. Tito will try to run away from me if I am super pissed off, but when I am calm he will lie there and be good which makes the process a lot easier. Maybe have a glass of wine while you do it! Just be patient and use lots of conditioner.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

If the mats are too tough for me to get rid of, I just cut them off. I have no patience, nor do I want to turn the dogs off of grooming. Of course, depending on where they are, it's not always possible to get a nice look that way. 

When Ricky had his surgery over two weeks ago, he was left with adhesive along the edge of his belly, like a fence between the shaved area and his usual short (2") coat. I didn't want to tug and manipulate that area until a good week later, but man...... those were AWFUL mats, I tell you! He was not happy, nor was I, so I said 'the heck with it' and shaved him down. I cut here, cut there, shaved here, shaved there and although he doesn't look GREAT, he's mat-free and we're both happy!! lol :biggrin1: 

So now we start over and I'm sure in a month, it will all look good.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Henry legs are full of mats, I've tried so hard to brush him these last few weeks.
> Anyone ever been successful or is it back to the dreaded SHAVED DOG look?


My havs play with my standard poodle's ears a lot and with all the tension from the hurricane I combed the ears and figured they were fine. Duh, I combed the same ear twice. I found out the other ear was matted to the skin of the ear. I got that area wet and then rubbed the conditioner you get in a box of Loreal haircolor deep into the mat. I let it sit a couple of minutes and had that big mat out in nothing flat. I figured I was in for at least an hour of work, but it was about 10 - 15 minutes. If you get a mat wet and get it dematted, remember to dry the hair or it will mat up again after all that work to get it out.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

I think the hardest part of dematting is the pain inflicted on the dog. If your dog can stand it, then it will be manageable. Miko can't stand it, and he will struggle and cry. We tried to comb out his mat little by little, but the rate of new mats and old mats getting bigger is far greater than the progress made by us. In the end, it's time to get shaved. He's happier now and so are we. Like others said, you will be surprised at how many mats you can use your fingers to detangle and then comb out. Best of luck!!


----------

